# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Μακεδονία [Macedonia, Pincio]

## gtogias

Μιας και δεν βρήκα άλλο πιο ειδικό θέμα, να ανεβάσω εδώ μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει το Μακεδονία:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49524

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και δεν βρήκα άλλο πιο ειδικό θέμα, να ανεβάσω εδώ μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει το Μακεδονία:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49524


Bravo!  This is a very important ocean liner in the history of Greek ships and there is no special thread fo rit. I hope _Ellinis_ will agree to create a new one, as I have also several things to upload including schedules, etc

N

----------


## Ellinis

Χμμμ.... φίλε gtogias φοβάμαι πως έπεσες θύμα συνονυμίας! Το Macedonia της φωτογραφίας είναι (όπως γράφει και στη φωτο) πλοίο της βρεταννικής P&O. Ένα καράβι μεγαλύτερο του δικού μας, ναυπήγησης 1904 που διαλύθηκε το 1931 χωρίς να αλλάξει ποτέ χέρια.

Και οι σχετικές καρτ ποστάλ από το simplon 
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PO-Vintag...904-05_900.jpg
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PO-Vintag...904-04_900.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Χμμμ.... φίλε gtogias φοβάμαι πως έπεσες θύμα συνονυμίας! Το Macedonia της φωτογραφίας είναι (όπως γράφει και στη φωτο) πλοίο της βρεταννικής P&O. Ένα καράβι μεγαλύτερο του δικού μας, ναυπήγησης 1904 που διαλύθηκε το 1931 χωρίς να αλλάξει ποτέ χέρια.
> 
> Και οι σχετικές καρτ ποστάλ από το simplon 
> http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PO-Vintag...904-05_900.jpg
> http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PO-Vintag...904-04_900.jpg


 
Μένω έκπληκτος, αλλά έχω άλλοθι. Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία δημοσιεύεται στην σελίδα 52 του βιβλίου "Τα Ελληνικά Υπερωκεάνια 1907-1977" του Α. Τζαμτζή. Αυτό συμβουλεέυτηκα πριν το ανεβάσω. Η λεζάντα λέει Υ/Κ Μακεδονία:

Macedo_002.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται πως και ο κ.Τζαμτζής έκανε το ίδιο λάθος...
Tόσο το Μακεδονία του Εμπειρίκου όσο και το Macedonia της P&O, είχαν κάποια κοινά σημεία όπως τα 2 φουγάρα τους, αλλά είχαν και πολλές διαφορές.

Να και η σχετική φωτογραφία του ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, από το _Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας_ του κ.Σπυρόπουλου.

Makedonia.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φαίνεται πως και ο κ.Τζαμτζής έκανε το ίδιο λάθος...
> Tόσο το Μακεδονία του Εμπειρίκου όσο και το Macedonia της P&O, είχαν κάποια κοινά σημεία όπως τα 2 φουγάρα τους, αλλά είχαν και πολλές διαφορές.
> 
> Να και η σχετική φωτογραφία του ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, από το _Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας_ του κ.Σπυρόπουλου.
> 
> Makedonia.JPG



Γιωργο και Αντωνη

Ευχαριστω πολυ για αυτη την συζητηση και τις φωτογραφιες. Πραγματι, φαινεται οτι ο Κος Τζαμτζης ειχε παρουσιασει μια φωτογραφια λαθος του _Μακεδονια_....  Λυπηρον και ευχαριστω για την διορθωση

----------


## gtogias

Πίνακας ζωγραφικής του Αριστείδη Γλύκα (του 1912) με το ατμόπλοιο Μακεδονία:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53350

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πίνακας ζωγραφικής του Αριστείδη Γλύκα (του 1912) με το ατμόπλοιο Μακεδονία:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53350



Λοιπον Γιωργο. Σε περιμενα να προσθεσεις αυτο!  Μπραβο!

Εδω ωρισμενα απο την δραση του _Μακεδονια_ απο το http://history-of-macedonia.com/wordpress/tag/1912/




> MACEDONIA 1912 pianted by Ar. Glykas
>  This “closed-base” passenger liner was one of the first Greek Transatlantic emigrant ships, and one of the first steamers built for a Greek shipping line, in 1912, by Sir James Laing and Sons, Ltd., at Sunderland, England.
> She was of 6.333 tons grt, 422 ft (129 m) long, 51 ft (15,5 m) wide, with 2 masts, 2 funnels, and twin screws, driven at 17 knots by her quadruple-expansion reciprocating steam engines.
> She was requisitioned in late 1912 as an armed transport, shelled by the Turkish battleship Hamidie, and sunk off Syros. Refloated and repaired, she was sold to the Netherlands in 1915 and scrapped in 1932. 
> Besides passenger accommodation, SS Makedonia had 4 hatches and holds for freight; her cargo booms are shown in raised position for loading or dicharging cargo. She has a wireless antenna and modern stockless anchor.
> In foreground, the early 20th century Greek Navy destroyer is a pictorial allusion to SS MakedoniaΆs wartime role in the Ist Balkan War, as are the guns on the forecastle and after deck of this passenger ship.





> Έργο Αριστείδη Γλύκα (πρβλ. με αρ. 14).
> Αυτό το επιβατηγό γραμμής τύπου «closed-base» ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα ελληνικά υπερωκεάνια μεταναστών και ένα από τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια που ναυπηγήθηκαν για ελληνική ναυτιλιακή γραμμή το 1912 από την εταιρεία Sir James Laing and Sons, στο Sunderland της Αγγλίας.
> Είχε χωρητικότητα 6.333 τόνους γκρος, μήκος 422 πόδια (129 μ.) και πλάτος 51 πόδια (15,5 μ.). Διέθετε δύο ιστούς, δύο τσιμινιέρες, διπλές προπέλες και έπλεε με ταχύτητα 17 κόμβων με τη βοήθεια παλινδρομικών μηχανών ατμού τετραπλής διαστολής.
>  Στα τέλη του 1912 επιτάχθηκε ως οπλισμένο οπλιταγωγό πλοίο, βομβαρδίστηκε από το τουρκικό θωρηκτό Hamidie και βυθίστηκε κοντά στη Σύρο. Αφού ανασύρθηκε και επισκευάστηκε, πωλήθηκε το 1915 στην Ολλανδία και το 1932 διαλύθηκε. 
> Εκτός από τα καταλύματα των επιβατών, το Α/Π Μακεδονία έχει τέσσερα αμπάρια για το φορτίο ενώ οι μπίγες του εμφανίζονται σε υψωμένη θέση φορτοεκφόρτωσης. Στο πλοίο υπάρχει κεραία ασυρμάτου και σύγχρονη άγκυρα χωρίς στύπο. 
> Το αντιτορπιλικό του Ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού των αρχών του 20ού αι. καθώς και τα κανόνια στο κατάστρωμα του επιβατικού πλοίου αποτελούν εικονογραφική αναφορά του ρόλου που διαδραμάτισε το Α/Π Μακεδονία κατά τη διάρκεια του Α΄ Βαλκανικού Πολέμου.

----------


## gtogias

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα για τα στοιχεία αναφορικά με τον πίνακα.

Μήπως θα πρέπει να φιαχτεί ένα θέμα μόνο για το Μακεδονία?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα για τα στοιχεία αναφορικά με τον πίνακα.
> 
> Μήπως θα πρέπει να φιαχτεί ένα θέμα μόνο για το Μακεδονία?


_Ellinis_, μπορεις να μας ανοιξεις ενα καινουριο θεμα και να μεταφερεις οτι γραψαμε ηδη για το *Μακεδονια*;  Σπουδαιο πλοιο.
Και τα σχετικα με το Χαμιδιε θα ειναι ενδιαφεροντα

----------


## Ellinis

Συγνώμη αλλά το είχα αμελήσει... 

να προσθέσω οτι το 1921 πουλήθηκε στην Ιταλικά Lloyd Latino ( θυγατρική της Societe Genenerale de Transports Maritimes) και ως PINCIO συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει μεταξύ Genoa, Marseilles, Valencia, Almeria, Dakar (optional), Rio de Janeiro, Santos, Montevideo, Buenos Aires.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ πιθανότατα μετά την ανέλκυση του, με εμφανή τις ζημιές που προκαλέσε ο κανονιοβολισμός από το Hamidiye και η πυρκαγιά που ακολούθησε.
Οι ζημιές που έκανε το τουρκικό καταδρομικό σε όλη την έξοδο του σε Αιγαίο και Ιόνιο ήταν αρκετά μεγάλες. 

MAKEDONIA (1).jpg
Από το Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας του κ.Σπυρόπουλου

----------


## τοξοτης

Να και μιά αναφορά στο PINCIO
Πηγή :http://deliafamilytree.com/Pincio%20pass%20list%20enhanced.jpg

*Pinzio*: Launched in 1912, by National Greek Line as the*Macedonia*. Built by Sir James Laing & Sons Ltd., Sunderland, England. Tonnage: 6,333. Dimensions: 422 feet by 51 feet.Twin-screw, 17 knots. Quadruple expansion engines. Two masts and two funnels. Maiden voyage: Greece-New York, April 5, 1912. Sunk as an armed Greek merchant cruiser in Syra harbor during war against Turkey. In 1916, it was refloated and sold to Dutch owners. Repaired at Wilton's yard in Rotterdam. Retained the name of *Macedonia* when put back in service under the Dutch flag. Sold to Lloyd Latino in October 1921, and renamed *Pinzio.* Broken up by Italian shipbreakers in 1932.
My father, Battista D'Elia, and his brother-in-law, Antonio Trotta sailed on the Pinzio from Naples to Rio de Janeiro, departing Naples October 25, 1923, and arriving Rio on November 17. The Pinzio made stops at St. Vincenzo, and Dad said that he had disembarked at Dagara in Africa. While in Dagara, Dad told me that he ate bananas, saw black people, and bear-breasted woman all for the first time. 

*Pincio Passenger List*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ πιθανότατα μετά την ανέλκυση του, με εμφανή τις ζημιές που προκαλέσε ο κανονιοβολισμός από το Hamidiye και η πυρκαγιά που ακολούθησε.
> Οι ζημιές που έκανε το τουρκικό καταδρομικό σε όλη την έξοδο του σε Αιγαίο και Ιόνιο ήταν αρκετά μεγάλες. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53471
> Από το Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας του κ.Σπυρόπουλου


Σε ευχαριστω γι'αυτη την αγνωστη σε μενα φωτογραφια...  

Εδω η πρωτη σελιδα του *Εμπρος* της 3ης Ιανουαριου 1913.   Επιθεση στο Μακεδονια και απο το Μετζιδιε..
Embros 01031913.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο της 22ας Απριλιου 1912 σχετικα με το ποιο πλοιο πηγαινε στην Νεα Υορκη πιο γρηγορα, το *Μακεδονια* η τα *Αθηναι* και *Θεμιστοκλης*. Φαινεται οτι το *Μακεδονια* ηταν το πιο αργο πλοιο

An article from _Embros_ of April 22, 1912 discussing which ocean liners went to New York faster, *Macedonia* or one of the* Athenai* and *Themistocles*... It appears that *Macedonia* was the slowest of the three.

19120422 Athinai Makedonia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε ευχαριστω γι'αυτη την αγνωστη σε μενα φωτογραφια...  
> 
> Εδω η πρωτη σελιδα του *Εμπρος* της 3ης Ιανουαριου 1913.   Επιθεση στο Μακεδονια και απο το Μετζιδιε..
> Embros 01031913.jpg


Μοντελο του *Μετζιδιε* (*Mecidiye* τουρκιστι) απο το Ναυτικο Μουσειο της Κωνσταντινουπολεως (Deniz muzesi), αυτο που βρισκεται διπλα στο παλατι του Ντολμαμπαξε (απο προσφατη μου επισκεψη εκει)

IMG_2001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πάτρα-Νέα Υόρκη σε 11 ημέρες με ένα καράβι στο μέγεθος του... ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ :mrgreen:

Από διαφήμιση της "Εθνικής" που δείχνει το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ έτσι όπως δεν ήταν ποτέ, δηλαδή λευκό...

makedonia 1912.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια μαλλον σπανια καρτ ποσταλ (www.delcampe.net) του *Pincio*, του παλιου μας πλοιου *Μακεδονια


*Pincio MAkedonia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια καρτ ποσταλ (www.delcampe.net) του *Pincio*, του παλιου μας πλοιου *Μακεδονια

*Pincio.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ λίγο μετά την επίθεση που δέχτηκε από το Τουρκικό καταδρομικό, με το ρυμουλκό Danemark να στέκεται κοντά του.

img193.jpg

Καλό είναι να αναφέρουμε πως το πλοίο αυτοβυθίστηκε μετά από απόφαση του κυβερνήτη του πλωτάρχη Τσουκαλά, μιας και η αναμέτρηση με το Χαμιδιέ δεν ήταν δυνατή.
Αφενός το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ βρισκόταν στο Νεώριο για επισκευές στο πηδάλιο του, αφετέρου τα καζάνια του ήταν σβηστά οπότε δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα να βγεί από το λιμάνι και να πολεμήσει.
Θα μπορούσε να πολεμήσει από τη θέση που ήταν αγκυροβολημένο, αλλά ο κυβερνήτης του έκρινε οτι αυτό θα εξέθετε σε κίνδυνο τους κατοίκους της Ερμούπολης. Όχι και άδικα μιας και από τις 52 βολές που έριξε το Χαμιδιέ με στόχο το βυθιζόμενο και εγκαταλελειμένο ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ οι 6 δεν βρήκαν το στόχο και έπληξαν την Ερμούπολη με αποτέλεσμα μια γυναίκα να χάσει τη ζωή της.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another great postcard of *Pincio

*Pincio.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια άλλη αφήγηση-άποψη ,της βύθισης του ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, απο το Ναύαρχο ΜΕΖΕΒΙΡΗ.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
Η τολμηρή ενέργεια του Τουρκικού εύδρομου «ΧΑΜΗΔΙΕ»

Μεγάλη συγκίνηση προκάλεσε η διαφυγή από τα Στενά του εχθρικού εύδρομου «ΧΑΜΗΔΙΕ» την νύχτα της 1ης Ιανουαρίου 1913, χωρίς να γίνει αντιληπτό από τα αντιτορπιλικά μας που περιπολούσαν, και στη συνέχεια η καταστροφή από το πλοίο αυτό του βοηθητικού μας εύδρομου «ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ» μέσα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. Όπως έγινε αργότερα γνωστό, ο κύριος σκοπός της εξόδου του εύδρομου «ΧΑΜΗΔΙΕ» ήταν η εκτέλεση ορισμένης αποστολής στην Αλβανία. Η επιχείρηση κατά του εύδρομου «ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ» είτε ήταν συμπτωματική, είτε απέβλεπε σε άλλον πολύ πιο σοβαρό σκοπό. Ο αντίπαλος, γνωρίζοντας τον χαρακτήρα του Έλληνα Ναυάρχου, είναι πιθανό να σκέφτηκε ότι αυτός δεν θ’ άφηνε ατιμώρητη την ενέργεια του εύδρομου και θα έσπευδε με το θ/κ «ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» να τον συναντήσει. ΄Ετσι θα δίνονταν εξαιρετική ευκαιρία στον Τουρκικό Στόλο να επιτεθεί κατά των υπόλοιπων μονάδων μας ή αν αυτές συνόδευαν το θ/κ «ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» κατά του ορμητηρίου μας του Μούδρου και των πλοίων που θα βρίσκονταν εκεί για επισκευή ή ανεφοδιασμό. Αν όμως ήταν αυτές πράγματι οι σκέψεις του εχθρού, δεν επαληθεύτηκαν. Πράγματι, δόθηκε από την Αθήνα η εντολή να πλεύσει ο Στόλος με προπορευόμενο το θ/κ «ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» για να καταδιώξει το εύδρομο «ΧΑΜΗΔΙΕ». Ο Ναύαρχος όμως που διέθετε αρκετό κύρος για να επιβάλει την γνώμη του και προς τα πάνω, για να μην βάλει σε κίνδυνο όλον τον αγώνα δεν εκτέλεσε την διαταγή! 

Η πρώτη αυτή τολμηρή και εύστοχη ενέργεια εχθρικού πλοίου προκάλεσε όπως ήταν φυσικό κατάπληξη. Οι αργόσχολοι των μετόπισθεν επωφελήθηκαν να κάνουν δυσμενή σχόλια σε βάρος των αξιωματικών που άφησαν να διαφύγει το«ΧΑΜΗΔΙΕ». Για τους γνώστες όμως των ναυτικών πραγμάτων, τουλάχιστον για εκείνους που δεν σταδιοδρόμησαν μόνο σε Γραφεία, το γεγονός δεν ήταν εκπληκτικό. Στη θεωρία, η εγκατάσταση νυχτερινής περιπολίας σε κάποια περιοχή προϋπόθετε τη διάθεση ορισμένου αριθμού πλοίων που είναι συνάρτηση της ορατότητας, της ταχύτητας που επιτρέπουν τα διατιθέμενα καύσιμα και η κατάσταση της θάλασσας και τέλος η ταχύτητα του εχθρικού πλοίου. Στην πράξη, και αν ακόμα διατίθεται ο απαραίτητος αριθμός περιπολικών, εχθρός που ξέρει πώς να επωφεληθεί από την γεωγραφική διαμόρφωση και τις συνθήκες φωτισμού μπορεί να διαφύγει, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει αναγκαστικά αμέλεια των πλοίων που επιτηρούν. Σε τέτοια συμπεράσματα καταλήξαμε και εμείς στους νεώτερους χρόνους με τις ασκήσεις του Στόλου μας, όταν εφαρμόζαμε τα διδάγματα της Ναυτικής Σχολής Πολέμου, προϊόντα πείρας ξένων μεγάλων Ναυτικών. 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................

*(πηγή: Γ. Μεζεβίρη Αντιναυάρχου ε.α.,*
*"Τέσσαρες δεκαετίες εις την Υπηρεσίαν του Β. Ναυτικού", Αθήναι 1971)*

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποιες από τις παραθέσεις που αφορούν την ιστορία του πλοίου, να αναφέρουμε οτι μετά την ανέλκυση του το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ δεν επανήλθε σε ενεργό δράση υπό την Ελληνική σημαία, και οτι το 1916 η Ολλανδική εταιρία που το αγόρασε ήταν η "Hollandsche Algemeene Atlantische Scheepvaart Maatschappij (H.A.A.S)". 
Η εταιρία αυτή είχε ιδρυθεί το 1916 με σκοπό να δρομολογήσει 20 πλοία στις γραμμές του Ατλαντικού. Ένα από τα 6-7 πλοία που απέκτησε ή παρήγγειλε η H.A.A.S. ήταν το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ που διατήρησε το όνομα του, και ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ολλανδία όπου επισκευάστηκε. Προφανώς η χρονική στιγμή για την ίδρυση της εταιρίας δεν ηταν καλή και τελικά κατέρευσε με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να πουληθεί το 1921 στους Ιταλούς της Lloyd Latino.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ελπίζοντας ότι δε θα πειράξει τον Ellinis και σε ένίσχυσει αυτών που έγραψε , η παρακάτω δ/νση ιστοτόπου.

http://www.oudefondsen.nl/scheepvaar...deel-f-100000/

----------


## Ellinis

Η ελληνική απόβαση στη Χίο στις 11/11/12, λεπτομέρεια από λαϊκό πίνακα της εποχής.  

makedonia at chios.jpg

Το εξοπλισμένο βοηθητικό εύδρομο ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ διενήργησε βομβαρδισμό των  τουρκικών θέσεων με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορέσουν να αποτρέψουν την  απόβαση, που έγινε με εξαιρετικά αργούς ρυθμούς αφού οι στρατιώτες  αποβιβάστηκαν από τα ελληνικά μεταγωγικά στις βάρκες που καθαίρεσαν και  κατόπιν τους μετέφεραν στη θέση Κοντάρι. Στο ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ είχαν τοποθετηθεί  τέσσρα πυροβόλα 100 χιλ. Bethlehem αλλά η τοποθέτηση τους ήταν  πλημελής. Τα τρία είχαν τοποθετηθεί σε σημεία όπου όταν πυροβολούσαν  παλλόταν το κατάστρωμα και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σχεδόν καθόλου. 
Τις τουρκικές δυνάμεις ανεφοδίαζαν διάφορα πλοιάρια και βάρκες από το Τσεσμέ, οπότε το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ μαζί με το επίτακτο ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ και τη κανονιοφόρο Δ κατέπλευσαν στον Τσεσμέ όπου απαίτησαν την παράδοση όλων των σκαφών, τα οποία και ρυμούλκησαν στη Χίο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάλι η απόβαση στο Κοντάρι αυτή τη φορά από πίνακα Αριστείδη Γλύκα που βρίσκεται στο Ναυτικό Μουσέιο Χίου.
glykas.jpg
Και λεπτομέρεια από τον πίνακα που δείχνει το Μακεδονία να απποβιβάζει το στρατό που μετέφερε και το επίσης επίτακτο Πατρίς (συζητάμε για αυτό στο *σχετικό θέμα*) :
3.jpg
Και μια και πιασαμε για τον Αριστείδη Γλύκα ας δούμε το πλοίο όπως το είχε σχεδιάσει ο αριστείδης Γλύκας και (έγινε αναφορά στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος αλλά ο χρήστης αφάιρεσε την εικόνα). Ο πίνακας βρίσκεται στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Χίου.
makedonia0001-min.jpg
Στον πίνακα διακρίνουμε και δύο από τα τέσσερα πυροβόλα Μπέτλεμ (Bethlehem) 100 mm (4"/50). Ένα στο καμπόυνι και ένα δίπλα από το πρυμιό άλμπουρο, επίση βλέπουμε ένα αντιτορπλιλικό ένα από τα Νάε Γενεά και Κεραυνός.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στον πίνακα διακρίνουμε και δύο από τα τέσσερα πυροβόλα Μπέτλεμ (Bethlehem) 100 mm (4"/50). Ένα στο καμπόυνι και ένα δίπλα από το πρυμιό άλμπουρο, επίση βλέπουμε ένα αντιτορπλιλικό ένα από τα Νάε Γενεά και Κεραυνός.


4" θεωρούνται των 102 mm,καταργημένο διαμέτρημα σήμερα. 100 mm θεωρείται των 3.9 ", τρέχον γαλλικό διαμέτρημα αντιγραφέν από τους Κινέζους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το στρογγύλεμα των 4" σε 100 mm  (αντί για 102 που είναι το πλησέστερη προσέγγιση στο ακριβές 101,6 mm) το κάνουν πηγές της εποχής.
Ας πούμε στο βιβλίο του υποναυάρχου (τότε) Ιωάννη Θεφανίδη "Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Ναυτικού 1909-1013" (το βιβλίο είναι διθαθέσιμο ονλάιν *εδώ*) διαβάζουμε για "ταχυβόλο των 10 εκ. Μπέτλεμ" στο σημείο που περιγράφει την επίθεση από το Χαμιδιέ, δηλαδή περιγράφει το διαμέτρημε με δύο σημαντικά ψηφία σε εκατοστά. Επειδή έχει σημασία για την ιστορία του πλοίου ας δούμε το σχετικό απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο στις εικόνες παρακάτω (εχω σημειώσει με κίτρινο το σημείο για το πυροβόλο):
Pages from istoria_toy_ellhnikoy_naytikoy_1909_1913-2_Page_1.jpgPages from istoria_toy_ellhnikoy_naytikoy_1909_1913-2_Page_2.jpg
Επίσης στην αναφορά του κυβερνήτη του ευδρόμου Εσπερία που είχε επιταχτεί και εξοπλιστεί όπως το Μακεδονία διαβάζουμε ότι έβαλαν εναντίον των Τόυρκων στη Χίο με βλήματα των 100χ (προφανώς χιλιοστών) συνήθη, ρηκτικά και ημιρηκτικά.:
ARCHANAF1420F20_00004_0001.jpgARCHANAF1420F20_00004_0002.jpg(Πηγή Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας Ναυτικού)

Στην  αναφορά γεράφει ότι επιχειρούσε με το Μακεδονία οπότε ενισχύεται ότι είχαν ίδια πυροβόλα ώστε να κατευθύνεται η βολή στην ξηρά με επιτυχία.

Οπότε οι πηγές της εποχής αναφέρουν τα πυροβόλα 4"/50 σαν πυροβόλα 100 mm  ή 10 cm, και τα ανέφερα έτσι για να μην μπερδευτεί κάποιος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να κάνω μια διόρθωση. Η Εσπερία είχε πυροβόλα schneider canet που τα μετρούσαν σε χιλιοστά (100 mm) και όχι σε ίντσες όπως τα πυροβόλα του Μακεδονία

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να κάνω μια διόρθωση. Η Εσπερία είχε πυροβόλα schneider canet που τα μετρούσαν σε χιλιοστά (100 mm) και όχι σε ίντσες όπως τα πυροβόλα του Μακεδονία


Aυτό οφείλεται στο ότι σε αντίθεση με τους Αγγλοαμερικάνους οι Γάλλοι είχαν το μετρικό σύστημα.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ μετά την ανέλκυση του από το λιμάνι της Σύρου με εμφανείς τις ζημιές από την πυρκαγιά που του προκάλεσε ο κανονιοβολισμός του Χαμιδιέ.

makedonia1.jpg

----------

